# Earache



## DaveW (11 May 2012)

Anyone else get earache when cycling on a windy day? Tonight was fairly mild but very windy and my left ear was aching a lot. What's the solution, earplugs?


----------



## simon.r (11 May 2012)

Have you tried a buff? Can be worn under a helmet if you wear one.


----------



## paulw1969 (11 May 2012)

as above, a buff or if you are prone to getting earache cotton wool (shouldn't impair your hearing too much)....i wear a buff on my early morning commute....helps keep my ears warm


----------



## vickster (12 May 2012)

I use a running headband when it's cold and windy, sits under helmet ok


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2012)

I don't get earaches as such but if it's windy I'll consider wearing a skull cap under my helmet even if it's fairly warm, mainly because less wind noise makes riding less stressful for me.

I'm not sure what to wear for *this* though!


----------



## Cow Pie (13 May 2012)

I always shave my hair short and have found a merino wool skull cap to be the best thing to keep your head and ears warm. Great to about -5, wicks brilliantly and still keeps you warm when it is wet from sweat or rain. Thin enough to fit under your helmet without too much fuss. Not very expensive either (about £15).


----------



## johnr (14 May 2012)

+1


----------



## Scruffmonster (14 May 2012)

vickster said:


> I use a running headband when it's cold and windy, sits under helmet ok


 
+1. Karrimor bands in Sports Direct for £2.


----------



## Psyclist (14 May 2012)

DaveW said:


> *Anyone else get earache when cycling on a windy day*? Tonight was fairly mild but very windy and my left ear was aching a lot. What's the solution, earplugs?


 
No, but I used to after mentioning buying bike parts to my girlfriend 

I wear one of these for cold weather, but it may get stuffy with a helmet on top in this weather.


----------



## MrJamie (14 May 2012)

I get earache quite often if its at all windy, when my hairs short and i wear a helmet. For some reason the wind seems to be very noisy around the helmet.


----------

